# 2011-up brake pad compatibility



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I inadvertently ordered 2011-style KoolStop pads for my 2009 Record brake calipers.

The 2011 pads have a recess or "pocket" on the backside, to engage the quick-release retaining clip.

Do the 2011 pads fit properly & snugly into the older holders?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I was not sure of the answer so I checked

Campy shows the current p/n as BR RE 700

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/SPARES2013-PART_B-30-08-13.pdf

Ribble shows this as good for 2000 on

Campagnolo BR RE700 Brake Pads (2prs) Cent/Chor/Rec, BRAKE BLOCKS / PADS RIM

so I think you are OK


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Thanks bikerjulio.

Seems I should be OK. 

Note I am actually using the KoolStop pads, not Campy.

I will post back to confirm the pads installed properly, sometime in next few days.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I installed, and can CONFIRM, the "2011" Kool Stop pads fit correctly inside 2009 Record pad holders/shoes.

By "fit correctly", I mean the pads are a very snug friction fit -- no worries of pads sliding out.

And by extension, the "2011" pads will also fit the 2010 model year and the full Chorus/Record/SR product lines.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

if the holders are correctly oriented the pads are not going to "slide out". Do you know what you are doing?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> if the holders are correctly oriented the pads are not going to "slide out". Do you know what you are doing?


Closed end of holder toward front, of course.

I originally had some concern the pads-for-clip-retainer would be a loose fit in the holder (like Shimano pads), but good sense prevailed and the redesign is in the Campy holder, not the pad.

Besides, ever been stopped on a steep uphill & applied your brakes? Of course a snug pad fit is required.
If pads had been a loose fit, relying on a clip retainer -- pads could "slide out" toward the rear in this situation.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Like the OP I purchased Kool Stop replacement pads for current Campy SR brakes. The shoes are closed all the way around. There is no open end to slide the pad out. The pad is retained in the shoe by a spring clip. I cannot find any instructions for changing these pads. I don't want to bugger the flat spring up. It's not apparent, looking at it, how the clip is suppose to be released. I'll keep looking for instructions.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Campy instructions, spares, and catalogs are all on their site.

Brakes are open at the end according to their current instructions, after spring depressed. No personal experience though.

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Skeleton_Brakes_ENG_03_2013.pdf


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you Julio for passing that on.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Correction: the shoe is open on the back side. Part of the metal retaining clip fills the opening when the pad is fully inserted.

Done:


----------

